# Tank sale @ Mississauga



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Tank sale @ Mississauga Dragon's Aquarium

I got these 2 tanks for an amazing price... and there should be a few left

If you have time, go check them out! Scratchless and in good condition! 

24" in width!!!!! 









48" x 12" x 12"


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

how much were they?
did they have a 25/30g by any chance?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

$90, $35

I think 30G tall for like $35 too


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Are they renovating or something? Was there this Sunday and half the fish room is torn down.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

penpal said:


> Are they renovating or something? Was there this Sunday and half the fish room is torn down.


They are moving to a smaller store not too far from the old store.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> $90, $35
> 
> I think 30G tall for like $35 too


Hey bigfishy...do you know if they have any more of the 48"x12"x12" left?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

dl88dl said:


> They are moving to a smaller store not too far from the old store.


Where's new store? I already thought their current store is not that big, maybe back to their 'old' size?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> They are moving to a smaller store not too far from the old store.


Moving right next door is what I was told.


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

vaporize said:


> Where's new store? I already thought their current store is not that big, maybe back to their 'old' size?


They don't really need a store that size, half the store are just isles of tanks that no one walks through, most people just walk through the equipment section and straight to the fishroom. But I do hope they keep the fish room relatively the same size, they have a lot of odd balls you don't see next door over at Big Al's


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> Hey bigfishy...do you know if they have any more of the 48"x12"x12" left?


They have a few left as of Saturday


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> They have a few left as of Saturday


Were they selling any of the square tanks? the ones at the end of the rows. I didn't realize they were selling off tanks when I was there this weekend


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

penpal said:


> Were they selling any of the square tanks? the ones at the end of the rows. I didn't realize they were selling off tanks when I was there this weekend


I think so, but just ask them for details

I didn't even know there are 48" x 24"'s tanks available till I asked


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I think so, but just ask them for details
> 
> I didn't even know there are 48" x 24"'s tanks available till I asked


Are they the 120gal tank 48" x 24" x 24"? I am looking for 2.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Hey bigfishy...do you know if they have any more of the 48"x12"x12" left?


Check BA. I think they have these brand new for around $100 (if I am not mistaken)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

